# Why not non union?



## dplayboi (Feb 12, 2010)

I am a second year apprentice and haven't work for 3 months. I live in my car but still receive unemployment. Please no one feel sorry for me but what is the last resort? Seriously, tell me why I shouldn't go non union. People have children to feed and bills to pay. The BAs though is living it up in Palm Springs Hawaii, got the company car, collecting my dues. They say going non union means showing off your skills to unorganized workers, but then they say that the work is not great craftsmanship and the owner is going to pay for it by not hiring union workers. You really think that man cares. He gone find the same muthas to do his second building if its $20 cheaper. I mean do you expect a family man to wait if there's nothing there?


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

You should do any thing so you can afford a place to live. I hope you have a car with bench seats
As for union, what part of the country your in would be important in this discussion.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Palm Springs is in California, not Hawaii.


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

Pretty cool surfing the net posting in the forums from your car... You can afford internet access? How come your not surfing for a job?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jammerx37 said:


> Pretty cool surfing the net posting in the forums from your car... You can afford internet access? How come your not surfing for a job?


Do not know about him, but homeless have internet access, coffee shops and library.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I see the homeless talking on cell phones here pushing their stolen carts....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jammerx37 said:


> Pretty cool surfing the net posting in the forums from your car... You can afford internet access? ........


You just drive around until you find an Unsecured WiFi system.


----------



## dplayboi (Feb 12, 2010)

i stay in the south...thats all the information i will disclose. i can work anywhere but it's non union and i tell other journeyman and they say that's wrong.

p.s i rather just pay my iphone bill then save to get an apartment, but that's just me


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If I was homeless, the last thing I would be concerned about was, 'if I was upholding the tenents of the brotherhood.'

Here it is: 
Mazslow's hierarchy of needs, my version
1) food
2) pu55y
3) shelter
4) transpo
5) computer **** (supplements #2)
6) a good job
7
8
9
.
.
999) giving a sh1t about the brotherhood if I was homeless.


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> if i was homeless, the last thing i would be concerned about was, 'if i was upholding the tenents of the brotherhood.'
> 
> here it is:
> Mazslow's hierarchy of needs, my version
> ...



lol!!!! #5


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

IMO work is work and family comes before the rest. If you think you are over qualified to work non union go flip burgers.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

It's been pretty bad around here for the union guys. I've got one helping me on residential projects since they will let him touch resi but not commercial/industrial. There does seem to be a few large projects coming through the pipes though. Bunch of school reno's, emergency management buildings, etc. So hopefully it will pick up. Last I looked there were 40 left on book 1 for local 816.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> If I was homeless, the last thing I would be concerned about was, 'if I was upholding the tenents of the brotherhood.'



Ahh the old 'I want the good of a union until it gets in the way' what a hypocrite. This kind of takes away from all the BS you have been posting.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dplayboi said:


> I am a second year apprentice and haven't work for 3 months. I live in my car but still receive unemployment. Please no one feel sorry for me but what is the last resort? Seriously, tell me why I shouldn't go non union. People have children to feed and bills to pay. The BAs though is living it up in Palm Springs Hawaii, got the company car, collecting my dues. They say going non union means showing off your skills to unorganized workers, but then they say that the work is not great craftsmanship and the owner is going to pay for it by not hiring union workers. You really think that man cares. He gone find the same muthas to do his second building if its $20 cheaper. I mean do you expect a family man to wait if there's nothing there?


I've never heard of an out of work apprentice. The locals are usually loathe to break the training cycle and even bend the ratios even during hard times.

Maybe your local is trying to tell you something? I dunno...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Ahh the old 'I want the good of a union until it gets in the way' what a hypocrite. This kind of takes away from all the BS you have been posting.


Luckily, it doesn't affect any of your BS in the slightest.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Luckily, it doesn't affect any of your BS in the slightest.


Another hypocrite speaks up.:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> If I was homeless, the last thing I would be concerned about was, 'if I was upholding the tenents of the brotherhood.'
> 
> Here it is:
> Mazslow's hierarchy of needs, my version
> ...


*
*

I knew there were subjects we agreed on.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

dplayboi said:


> p.s i rather just pay my iphone bill then save to get an apartment, but that's just me



Your not serious are you?If you are your priorities are way out of line.Really an *iphone* over a roof over your head!?Maybe there's a bigger reason why your not working.:whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am still not convinced this is for real. 

Before this gets out of hand in this thread there is a more civil debate going on here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/how-can-ibew-change-its-damaged-reputation-10836/


----------

